# Monitor keeps turning itself off every few minutes for a moment.



## powerdoom (Jun 26, 2008)

I have SAMSUNG SyncMaster P2350 connected to my laptop with VGA connector.

Problem is that it randomly goes black for a few seconds every few minutes.


----------



## powerdoom (Jun 26, 2008)

any advice... ?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi powerdoom :wave:

Does the power-indicator light go off, at the same time?

If yes, try checking the where the power-cable plugs into the monitor, otherwise it's a monitor-fault - Check the warranty for return/repair.

If no, try another monitor (or this monitor on another PC) to narrow down whether the fault is the monitor or graphics-card.


----------



## powerdoom (Jun 26, 2008)

the power light doesnt turn off , and its not happening with another monitor...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, that narrows it down to the monitor itself, possibly the backlight but just as possibly something else, check if the warranty has expired - Nowadays, most monitors have a 3-year guarantee, well worth checking it :wink:


----------



## powerdoom (Jun 26, 2008)

its kind of like its refreshing itself when it turns black for a second... but that shouldnt happen with LCD monitor...

for example when the start menu is open when this happens it also closes the start menu, so its not only the display its sometihng else.


----------



## powerdoom (Jun 26, 2008)

it also makes video players crash..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

As I mentioned, it's very likely a monitor-fault, very likely a specific component has died (or dying). The only way to narrow it down any further requires precision measuring equipment and the circuit-diagrams for your specific monitor model, as well as a professional understanding of logic-circuitry repairs at a component level.

You can either replace the monitor or check the warranty.


----------



## powerdoom (Jun 26, 2008)

I had color management open, and when it happened, it gives message "The Device pages have been refreshed due to a hardware change."
So basically something is making the device refresh itself. 


Also when I disable the monitor in device manager nothing happens, it says the device is disabled but it is still showing picture... I uninstalled the monitor and still it is showing picture....


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

WereBo said:


> As I mentioned, it's very likely a monitor-fault, very likely a specific component has died (or dying). The only way to narrow it down any further requires precision measuring equipment and the circuit-diagrams for your specific monitor model, as well as a professional understanding of logic-circuitry repairs at a component level.
> 
> You can either replace the monitor or check the warranty.


Try the monitor on another PC./laptop.


----------



## powerdoom (Jun 26, 2008)

the monitor works fine on another computer, and with this computer other monitors work fine...... 

As im saying, the monitor keeps refreshing itself for some reason......so I dont think this is a hardware problem but a settings problem.


----------



## powerdoom (Jun 26, 2008)

it may have something to do with "display color calibration" ?


----------



## powerdoom (Jun 26, 2008)

ive changed resolution and refresh rate, nothing works...


----------



## powerdoom (Jun 26, 2008)

also by messing with the resolutions, I have messed up system icons, they look like 640x480 256color icons now on every resolution...

Like all files have old icons now... everything in my computer now has old icons with bad quality...


----------



## powerdoom (Jun 26, 2008)

or can this be a connector issue? the monitor has VGA and DVI sockets, but the laptop only has VGA, so I use a VGA cable... should I instead use VGA to DVI ?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The VGA-VGA cable should be OK to use, as both graphics-card and monitor are both fitted with them. 

You could try 'waggling' the cable about, starting at on end bend the cable about and work along inch by inch to t'other end just in case the cable is faulty, though that might not show up a faulty/bad connection inside one of the plugs at either end.

The message you received "The Device pages have been refreshed due to a hardware change." would indicate a monitor fault though.


----------



## powerdoom (Jun 26, 2008)

it doesnt happen with a DVI cable on another computer......


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you checked the tiny pins in the end of each VGA-plug on the cable, to ensure none are bent or broken?


----------



## powerdoom (Jun 26, 2008)

WereBo said:


> Have you checked the tiny pins in the end of each VGA-plug on the cable, to ensure none are bent or broken?


Actually pin 9 is missing from each end.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, pin-9 should be missing, it's unused. The only other thing it could be, is the 'MagicTuner' software, have you installed the latest version for your monitor?


----------

